# Hairloss drug Propecia (finasteride) - Long term ED and libido issues



## NewYorker (Dec 6, 2012)

Has anyone been taking (or took) propecia and is suffering from long term ED? Anything you have done to fix it?


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

Quit taking the medicine. ED is listed as a side effect


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, there are LOTS of drugs that can have an impact on this issue, and it is rare that your doctor will tell you about them.

I have prostate and sexual dysfunction issues as a result of taking a commonly prescribed ADD medication for over a decade. No one ever mentioned these issues were even a remote possibility.

Do be aware that these things can be compounded by other issues, such as if you are overweight, drink alcohol to excess, smoke, or do not exercise.

And as TYH said, stop taking the meds. I stopped, but the issues never fully resolved, and if I take even 1/2 of a 10 mg tablet at this point, I immediately get the side effects as well.

Do your own due diligence when it comes to side effects.


----------

